# Wanted: old knackered coffee sacks for garden use



## Lolly (Feb 10, 2020)

Hello - I'm hoping to find some burlap/hessian sacks for use in my garden. It's just the fabric I'm after, so it doesn't matter if they're too old and knackered to act as a sack. They are to cover outdoor seedlings to help them germinate (apparently). Stops the wind from drying the soil. I work in shoreditch, but perhaps the coffee shops around here only have ultra fancy ones, too nice to use on my veg patch!

thanks

Laura


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Where abouts are you located? Do you live near shopreditch as well? There might be a coffee roaster close to you that you could drop by and see what they do with their empties.


----------

